# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  جوجل تطلق نسخة كروم الجديدة بمزيد من التحسينات

## هدوء عاصف

*
**
**         جوجل تطلق نسخة كروم الجديدة بمزيد من التحسينات
*
*
*
*
*
* 
**واشنطن: أطلق محرك البحث "جوجل" النسخة الجديدة من برنامجه لمتصفح الإنترنيت "كروم"، بمجموعة جديدة من التحسينات.*
* 
**
*
*
*
*
*

*وأشارت  وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية إلى أن نسخة "كروم" الجديدة تشمل تحسينات لكلمات  السر ، ووظائف البحث ، وصفحة الاستقبال ، والحماية من المواقع التي فيها  فيروسات ، وتسمح النسخة الجديدة لبرنامج "كروم" المتوافرة على الموقع  الإلكتروني "جوجل.كوم/كروم"، للمستخدمين بالعمل بسرعة أكبر.*
*وكانت  شركة "جوجل" طرحت الإصدار التاسع لمتصفح الإنترنيت "كروم" الشهر الماضي ،  بعد أن أجرت عليه تطويراً ، من خلال تقنية "ويب جي إل" التي من شأنها تحسين  عرض الرسوم المتحركة الثلاثية الأبعاد المعقدة ، ومن خلال خاصية العرض  السريع.
وتدمج "جوجل" خاصية العرض السريع في متصفحها "كروم 9"، إذ يتم عرض مجموعة مختارة من نتائج البحث أثناء كتابة مصطلح البحث.*
*وكانت  إحصائيات كشفت في الشهر الماضي ، أن المكاسب التي يحققها متصفح "كروم"  تزداد بشكل كبير على حساب متصفح مايكروسوفت الشهير "اكسبلورر"، إذ أنه من  بين 10 مستخدمين للإنترنيت خلال الشهر الماضي ، هناك مستخدم واحد يتصفح  الإنترنيت من خلال "جوجل كروم".*
*
*

*جوجل" تعالج 12 ثغرة أمنية في "كروم"*
*أصدرت  شركة "جوجل" الأمريكية عملاق محركات البحث على شبكة الإنترنيت ، تحديثاً  أمنياً جديداً يعالج 12 ثغرة أمنية في متصفح الويب "كروم".
ويتضمن  التحديث الجديد تحديثات لتطبيق مشغل الفلاش الخاص بشركة "أدوبي" تعالج  ثغرة خطيرة تم استغلالها مؤخراً من قبل القراصنة ، وعلى الرغم من أن الثغرة  موجودة في مشغل الفلاش من "أدوبي"، إلا أن القراصنة استهدفوا بالتحديد  نسخة مشغل الفلاش المدمجة بمتصفح "كروم" من خلال استخدام ملفات بامتداد "بي  دي إف" ملغمة بشفرة برمجية ضارة.
وتوجد تلك الثغرة أيضاً في تطبيق "أدوبي ريدر" الذي يتضمن شفرات برمجية تقوم بعرض محتوى الفلاش من داخل ملفات "بي دي إف".* 
*وعقب  إصدار التحديث الأمني ، قامت "جوجل" على الفور بغلق قاعدة بيانات تعقب  الثغرات التابعة لها لمنع القراصنة من الوصول إلى أي تفاصيل خاصةً بتلك  الثغرات ، طبقاً لما ورد بجريدة "المصري اليوم".*
*وتقوم  الشركة عادةً بغلق قاعدة البيانات بعد مرور عدد من الأسابيع بعد إصدار  التحديث ، مانحة المستخدمين متسع من الوقت لتثبيت التحديثات ، وتتوفر  النسخة المحدثة من متصفح "كروم" لمنصات تشغيل "ويندوز" و"ماك" و"لينوكس".*
*
*

*"كروم" يدعم ملفات "بي دي أف"**
أعلنت  شركة "جوجل" أن إصدارها القادم من متصفح الإنترنيت "كروم" سيدعم ملفات "بي  دي أف" بحيث أن مستخدم المتصفح لن يكون بحاجة إلى تثبيت برنامج "أدوبي  أكروبات" للتمكن من تصفح ملفات "بي دي أف"، بل يمكنه التنقل بين هذه  الملفات كأي عنصر آخر من عناصر صفحات الإنترنيت مثل الصور أو الرسوم.*
*وكانت  "جوجل" قد أشارت إلى أنها ستضمن متصفح "كروم" بنسخة من مشغل فلاش ، بحيث  لا يكون مستخدم متصفح الإنترنيت بحاجة إلى تحميل المشغل من موقع "أدوبي"  بشكل منفصل.
وأوضح "جوجل" أن تشغيل ملفات فلاش و"بي دي  أف" سيكون في بيئة كروم المعزولة ؛ أي أنها ستكون منفصلة بشكل كامل عن  بقية مهام وموارد نظام التشغيل.**
*
*وأشارت إحصائيات صدرت  مؤخراً إلى أن متصفح "الإنترنبت كروم" التابع لشركة "جوجل" جاء في المرتبة  الثالثة في سوق البرمجيات بعد متصفحي "إكسبلورر" و"فاير فوكس"، وبنسبة بلغت  6.7 %.*
*
*

*"كروم" يدعم مركزه بين متصفحات الإنترنيت*
*تمكن  متصفح إنترنيت "كروم" التابع لشركة "جوجل" من الحصول على نسبة استخدام  معتبرة بين متصفحات الإنترنت خلال الشهر الماضي ، حيث تمكن من هزيمة منافسه  متصفح "فايرفوكس" مفتوح المصدر الخاص بشركة "موزيلا".
وأشار  موقع "بي سي ورلد" المتخصص في مجال التقنية ، إلى أن "كروم" حصل على نسبة  6.7% من المتصفحات التي تستطلع المواقع التي تراقبها شركة "نت أبليكيشنز"  المتخصصة في أبحاث أسواق الإنترنيت، بحلول نهاية شهر إبريل الماضي.*
*وأوضح  الموقع أن المتصفح دعم نسبته بمقدار 0.6% من النقاط، ما يعد بمثابة أكبر  زيادة حصل عليها متصفح خلال الشهر الماضي ، كما تعد ثاني زيادة يحصل عليها  "كروم" منذ إطلاقه في شهر سبتمبر 2008.*
*وتابع أن  الزيادة في استخدام "فايرفوكس" لم تتخط 0.07% لتبلغ نسبة استخدامه الشهر  الماضي 24.6%، حيث استطاع الصعود مرة أخرى بعدما شهد خسائر على مدار الشهور  الأربعة الماضية التي ابتدءت منذ نوفمبر الماضي.*
*ومن  جانب آخر ، أكد الموقع أن زيادة استخدام "كروم" جاءت على حساب متصفح  "إنترنيت إكسبلورر" من شركة "مايكروسوفت"، حيث انخفضت نسبته إلى 0.7% لينهي  الشهر بنسبة استخدام بلغت 59.95%، وهى المرة الأولى التي ينخفض فيها  الاستخدام إلى ما دون 60%.*
*
*

----------


## بسمةأمل

يــــــــــسلمو كتير ...

----------


## Sc®ipt

بالفعل يا محمود هالمتصفح رغم انه جديد نسبيا لكنه اثبت جدارته بين حرب المتصفحات هالأيام

يسلمو ع الموضوع

----------

